# "End-of-File" Error



## Marcos (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm just starting to notice a few EOF errors in some images in my database (over 3',''' photos). Images are not super critical,just nice to have. I think they did not have that error before.

Here is what I've done so far:
I loaded the backup copy of the catalog and problem persisted. 
I just performed a "Repair and Optimize" routine and problem persisted. 

Does anyone know any known fixes or repair routines to solve that problem?

Thanks


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 12, 2009)

Marcos, welcome to the forums.

The EOF file errors are typically from damaged/corrupted image files. 

1) What types of files? Raw, JPG, etc?
2) When you say you haven't seen the problem before, do you mean with other software, or all within Lightroom? (This is important because some software can only view the preview thumbnails embedded in some types of image files, so the file may seem fine in one application, and then fail in Lightroom)


----------



## Marcos (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Brad,

Files with EOF error message are all .NEF.
What I meant about not seeing the error messages before was, that I had not see this error message on those images before using Lightroom.
I only use Lightroom for cataloging and Photoshop CS3 for Image manipulation. No other database software has touched the images in question. 

Hope this helps

Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 13, 2009)

Marcos, it sounds like an issue with PS rather than LR to me.
Is your PS up to date? Check with the updater in the Help menu.
Check also that maximum compatibility is checked as well in PS.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 13, 2009)

What happens if you open the NEF images with Adobe Camera Raw in PS?


----------



## Marcos (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Brad,

Thanks for your post. When I tried to open the file in Camera Raw I got a message : " Could not complete your request because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered". 

Hi Kiwigeoff,

PS is uptodate. 

Thanks


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 13, 2009)

Do these NEF files have xmp sidecars?
Try making a copy of one of the errant files, placing it on the desktop and importing from there.
It may be helpful if you could post one of the files somewhere so that one of us could try it out, thanks.


----------



## Marcos (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Kiwigeoff,

The files have no sidecar file. I've place a copy of the NEF file and a screen shot jpg of Lightroom's error message.

http://public.me.com/marcosobadia

PLease let me know when you think I can bring the files down.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers Marcos, have d/led and get them same error. I have to go out  now so maybe one of the others will have a look. Will check back later but at this stage I have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, I'm seeing the same error as well.

Have you tried opening it with Nikon's CaptureNX ?

Clearly the preview thumbnail is fine, I'm seeing that OK with LR and other tools as well.

I tried a raw conversion in XnView as well, and that's showing a typical corruption symptom, see attachment....


----------



## telebond (Apr 14, 2009)

I was having a similar EOF error problem with lightroom. It looks like in my case the problem was files being stored on an NTFS formatted partition on a Macbook. An update to Paragon NTFS driver 6.5.17 seems to have fixed the problem for me... Obviously a fairly setup specific issue in my case... not sure what system you're using.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 14, 2009)

No idea as yet, but this is what it looks like in Apple's Preview...


----------



## Marcos (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Brad, Geoff,

You've guys confirmed what I've seen here. I have a formulated a theory of why they are happening, and I believe is: if the iMac goes to sleep with a session open in Lightroom 2.3 while working on a particular image in the Develop module this is what you may get....?? Not sure but...

Just a thought.

Thanks again (files going down)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2009)

Marcos, in all of the file corruption cases that Adobe have investigated (that's a LOT!), it's always turn out to be a hardware issue.  Often it's external USB hard drives on a Mac, but it can also be dodgy RAM, dying hard drives, all sorts of hardware issues.  Where are the files stored?


----------



## Marcos (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Victoria,

The files are in a external firewire drive (raid '). I've know this files did not have a EOF when I imported them. Something changed with the file recently thus my theory of the w/s going to sleep while having that file open in the develop module. 

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2009)

Lightroom should never be writing to the files - only reading from them.

Corruption should only really be possible while writing files - moving them to a new location, that kind of thing.  Have you moved the files at all?

I would suggest running MemTest to check for memory problems before you go any further.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 20, 2009)

There is an option in the LR Catalogue settings to write date & time changes directly into the RAW files, if this is checked then LR will write to the RAW files but it is unlikely that this is your issue but may be worth investigating if you are doing this sort of thing regularly or in batches.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 24, 2009)

This just happened to me.  I just put some details in this thread:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=6251

It had happened before as well -- NEF's became corrupt basically just sitting on the disk.  Once I attributed it to writing back time changes (africa trip with wrong time zone), but not all had that possibility.  Something, somehow corrupted the actual NEF without changing the modify date.  

In my case it was windows.  But this is solidifying for me the need for some kind of structure monitoring in addition to good backups.


----------

